# Air compressor for texturing



## Half Ass Farmer (Nov 24, 2016)

Like to know if anyone has an idea what a good air compressor or some type of pump to use for texturing. I usually do just a room or two at a time all the way to large additions. 99% of the time it is a knockdown or an orange peel. I just use a air compressor now that don't keep up.Let me know if you have any ideas or need or information. Thank you


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

What set up are you using now? Texturing doesn't take all that much air. Especially if you're doing a room at a time with a hopper.


----------



## Half Ass Farmer (Nov 24, 2016)

I have a 5 gallon desalt stand up compressor with a Marshalltown texture hopper


----------



## sunkist (Apr 27, 2012)

One of the best tools I ever bought a Graco texture machine, made me the texture king, I have had it almost 20 years and it made me so much first job it payed for its self, I payed about 700 for it I see them for sale on Craigs list all he time c/k out Ebay.


----------



## Half Ass Farmer (Nov 24, 2016)

What model?


----------



## DNA WYO (Mar 17, 2019)

This is the best thing going for what you are wanting to do
https://www.all-wall.com/Graco-TexSpray-FastFinish-Pro.html
The pressurization in the hopper is were its at. It takes a constant and consistent air flow which a standard compressor has a tuff time doing. 
The hopper may seem a little small but is much better than a half full conventional hopper with poor air.


----------



## Half Ass Farmer (Nov 24, 2016)

I’d rather not carry a hopper around. Get a little tiring doing a whole house. Rather just do a hose with a gun if there’s something out there to use


----------



## DNA WYO (Mar 17, 2019)

Half Ass Farmer said:


> I’d rather not carry a hopper around. Get a little tiring doing a whole house. Rather just do a hose with a gun if there’s something out there to use


http://www.tapingtools.com/Graco-RTX-1400si.html?sc=31&category=276071
This is the smallest hose fed model I think Graco makes, I’d do a search for texture machines and see what you can find. The one I linked above only has 25 ft of hose and you will want at least 50’.
Good luck


----------

